# Sticky  Microskiff.com Update Thread



## admin

Hello everyone,

My name is Chelsea Graham, Community Manager for Carbon Media Group.

By now you've seen the changes to Microskiff.com - we've migrated the forum to Xenforo software.

I know everyone is noticing different things not working. So, instead of creating new threads for each and every issue, let's place them in this thread.

As a notice: *Please clear your cache and cookies before trying to navigate the forum*. Your computer is likely still storing information from the old software, hence users seeing old pages/experiencing issues.

If your username is incorrect, please comment below with your correct username and it will be swapped.

Thank you everyone for your patience while we iron out the issues!


----------



## ramabama

Clearing cache and cookies did not fix the problem with the forum link. Anywhere I click on forum it just takes me to the old home page. Any other suggestions?


----------



## admin

@ramabama what browser are you using?


----------



## TBflats

Username was "TBflats" before the change, thanks!


----------



## TidewateR

Mine is: TidewateR
Thanks


----------



## noeettica

Thank you Chelsea ! 

You addressed and took care of what I Needed !

We are off to a good start


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff

Tommysmicroskiff


----------



## "RockyG"

My username should be "Rocky G"


----------



## 8loco

[email protected] said:


> My username should be "Rocky G"


My username should be "8loco"


----------



## ramabama

admin said:


> @ramabama what browser are you using?


using work computer. tried Chrome and Internet Explorer and neither worked properly......is working fine at home on my Mac


----------



## coconutgroves

You can try private browsing to see to if it cookies or cache related. If it works fine in private, it's cookies and cache. If not, it's something with the web app.


----------



## Skydiver

Mine should be Skydiver


----------



## KnotHome

KnotHome


----------



## ramabama

If someone has already mentioned this I apologize.....the date/time stamp on post seem to be incorrect. Is there a setting somewhere I need to set for my time zone?


----------



## iMacattack

ramabama said:


> If someone has already mentioned this I apologize.....the date/time stamp on post seem to be incorrect. Is there a setting somewhere I need to set for my time zone?


Go to your user profile. preferences- time zone.


----------



## lemaymiami

Got sorted out without the problems I expected... was pleasantly surprised that the photo protocol hasn't changed here so I was easily able to post yesterday's report. Can't say the same for Photobucket currently (can't even seem to reach them for assistance since I'm getting kicked off their site the moment I try to actually use all the pics I have there). If anyone can recommend an alternate bucket site for my photos I'd be very interested. It took me an extra two hours to add photos (should have taken 20 minutes - I'm not a skilled operator but I do know the various steps since I've been posting pics for years now.... I even cleared out of AOL to see if that would help).

In short, very pleased with current setup -no one likes change this was easier than most..... Thank you!


----------



## anytide

Skydiver said:


> Mine should be Skydiver


fixed


----------



## anytide

KnotHome said:


> KnotHome


fixed


----------



## anytide

8loco said:


> My username should be "8loco"


fixed


----------



## anytide

"RockyG" said:


> My username should be "Rocky G"


fixed


----------



## anytide

Tommysmicroskiff said:


> Tommysmicroskiff


fixed


----------



## anytide

TidewateR said:


> Mine is: TidewateR
> Thanks


fixed


----------



## RedPhish

Halp. I should be RedPhish


----------



## anytide

RedPhish said:


> Halp. I should be RedPhish


fixed


----------



## RedPhish

anytide said:


> fixed


Thank you!!


----------



## tkguppies

I should be "tkguppies". Thanks in advance.


----------



## anytide

tkguppies said:


> I should be "tkguppies". Thanks in advance.


done.


----------



## Shallow Hal

User name was Shallow Hal


----------



## Jared T.

Mine was, *Jared T. * Thanks


----------



## anytide

Jared T. said:


> Mine was, *Jared T. * Thanks


done.


----------



## BadKnotGuy

My username should be BadKnotGuy. Thanks!


----------



## anytide




----------



## westsidefly

Another username issue, I should be westsidefly. Thanks!


----------



## Maverick904

Username Maverick904

Thanks anytide


----------



## bermuda

Maverick904 said:


> Username Maverick904
> 
> Thanks anytide


HI - I should be bermuda


----------



## Boatdesigner

My screen name should be Boatdesigner. Thanks!


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## --AL--

anytide said:


> done.


Hello guys. Can you hook me up? Mine was --AL--


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## BlackRiver

Links from Google search just take you to the forum page. Might be Google but really makes a difference on how I use the sight.


----------



## privateer

my username should be privateer.

Thanks


----------



## anytide

zlenart said:


> my name before the move was zlenart1 and I was unable to get back into that account because I trashed the old email. Are you able to merge that account with my new one?


meesage me your current email for zlenart1


----------



## admin

sportsman297 said:


> Links from Google search just take you to the forum page. Might be Google but really makes a difference on how I use the sight.


Hi,

Can you elaborate on that, please?


----------



## Gramps

Admin - When you search thru google and try to follow a link to Microskiff, it is just to the main page.

For instance you search for "tiller pillar microskiff" and this weblink is part of the result www.*microskiff*.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1403979304 Once clicked, it will lead you to the main page and not direct to the thread.


----------



## flats dreamer

Username was "flats dreamer" before the change, thanks!


----------



## CedarCreek

Would you please reset my username to CedarCreek. Thanks!


----------



## anytide

CedarCreek said:


> Would you please reset my username to CedarCreek. Thanks!


done.


----------



## Rick D

Username was Rick D

Also cannot login using Firefox on Android. Works fine on Chrome.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## Creek Runner

My user name should be Creek Runner


----------



## anytide




----------



## BlackRiver

My user name is BlackRiver.
Thanks


----------



## anytide

BlackRiver said:


> My user name is BlackRiver.
> Thanks


done.


----------



## flytyn

Mine should be flytyn


----------



## redfishdoc

My username should be redfishdoc


----------



## Two Hooks

Mine should be Two Hooks


----------



## MaGuyver

How do I send a PM? I don't see an icon.


----------



## anytide

MaGuyver said:


> How do I send a PM? I don't see an icon.


the envelope next to your username.
called conversations now.


----------



## MaGuyver

Thanks


----------



## vantagefish

My name should be vantagefish


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## McFly

Please reset username to McFly. Thanks!


----------



## Monoman

My username should be Monoman


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## NSBcaptAndy

NSBcaptAndy 


please and thank you!!


----------



## anytide




----------



## EclecticRednek

Please change user name to EclecticRednek. B-day shows 1900 and should be 1970 as well.


----------



## goon squad

Please change user name to goon squad. B-day should be 10/13/66. Thanks


----------



## anytide

goon squad said:


> Please change user name to goon squad. B-day should be 10/13/66. Thanks


done.


----------



## Guest

Could you please reset my user name to Bonecracker vs Bonecracker55! I have been waiting for months for updated password and nothing. So I created a new account to post this!


----------



## anytide

Bonecracker55 said:


> Could you please reset my user name to Bonecracker vs Bonecracker55! I have been waiting for months for updated password and nothing. So I created a new account to post this!


message sent.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

Username was Capt Dan Medina before swap


----------



## permitchaser

I had a lot of trouble getting a new password. Now how do you change you password


----------



## jonrconner

Is there a chance that the time stamps on the posts be corrected?
Thanks,
JC
It's now 2:10PM Thursday November 26


----------



## anytide

should be accurate now.


----------



## permitchaser

admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Chelsea Graham, Community Manager for Carbon Media Group.
> 
> By now you've seen the changes to Microskiff.com - we've migrated the forum to Xenforo software.
> 
> I know everyone is noticing different things not working. So, instead of creating new threads for each and every issue, let's place them in this thread.
> 
> As a notice: *Please clear your cache and cookies before trying to navigate the forum*. Your computer is likely still storing information from the old software, hence users seeing old pages/experiencing issues.
> 
> If your username is incorrect, please comment below with your correct username and it will be swapped.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your patience while we iron out the issues!



How do I change my password?


----------



## anytide

permitchaser said:


> How do I change my password?


hover the mouse over your username > your profile drop down menu youll see password > click it > password reset page....


----------



## salt_fly

admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Chelsea Graham, Community Manager for Carbon Media Group.
> 
> By now you've seen the changes to Microskiff.com - we've migrated the forum to Xenforo software.
> 
> I know everyone is noticing different things not working. So, instead of creating new threads for each and every issue, let's place them in this thread.
> 
> As a notice: *Please clear your cache and cookies before trying to navigate the forum*. Your computer is likely still storing information from the old software, hence users seeing old pages/experiencing issues.
> 
> If your username is incorrect, please comment below with your correct username and it will be swapped.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your patience while we iron out the issues!


User name was salt_fly before change, can I go back to that one?


----------



## anytide




----------



## Flat Mad

User name was capt. Hook should be Flat Mad. Thanks


----------



## anytide




----------



## FSUDrew99

Could you change my birthday to 8/14/1987 please?


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Wow, I spent so long trying to change my name before I saw this post. Can you change mine to 'Nano-Skiff' please?


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Thank you so much!


----------



## FSUDrew99

Could you delete this post? Thanks. 

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2007-etec-spark-plug-burning-out-too-often.43780/#post-345756


----------



## FSUDrew99

This is sold as well. Please delete. Thanks!

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2007-etec-60-for-sale-jacksonville-3250.43795/


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Please remove:

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/sold-tfo-mangrove-8-wt.43933/

Thanks.


----------



## thirdtime

Can you change my user name back to thirdtime?

Thanks


----------



## anytide




----------



## 3T

Can you change my username to 3T please


----------



## MSAdmin

Seems like he beat me to it.


----------



## CHS on the FLY

Can you please change my username to theconnellys?


----------



## CHS on the FLY

Sorry... please change to CHSontheFLY. Just like that with the spacing and cap letters. Thanks!!!


----------



## blackloon

admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Chelsea Graham, Community Manager for Carbon Media Group.
> 
> By now you've seen the changes to Microskiff.com - we've migrated the forum to Xenforo software.
> 
> I know everyone is noticing different things not working. So, instead of creating new threads for each and every issue, let's place them in this thread.
> 
> As a notice: *Please clear your cache and cookies before trying to navigate the forum*. Your computer is likely still storing information from the old software, hence users seeing old pages/experiencing issues.
> 
> If your username is incorrect, please comment below with your correct username and it will be swapped.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your patience while we iron out the issues!


----------



## blackloon

Would you be so kind as to change my name to blackloon. (lower case(.

My name currently reads as davidduncan


----------



## lowcountry21

would you please change my name to lowcountry21

Thanks!


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## NativeBone

Plz chage my name to NativeBone

Thanks!


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## NativeBone

Thanks, sold my boat, the name went along with it, so.......


----------



## FlyBy

Please change my user name back to FlyBy. I lost it when the website changed.

Thank You


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## richg99

Please change the boats in my profile to... 1652 G3, & 1756 Lowe tinnys Thank you.


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## permitchaser

lemaymiami said:


> Got sorted out without the problems I expected... was pleasantly surprised that the photo protocol hasn't changed here so I was easily able to post yesterday's report. Can't say the same for Photobucket currently (can't even seem to reach them for assistance since I'm getting kicked off their site the moment I try to actually use all the pics I have there). If anyone can recommend an alternate bucket site for my photos I'd be very interested. It took me an extra two hours to add photos (should have taken 20 minutes - I'm not a skilled operator but I do know the various steps since I've been posting pics for years now.... I even cleared out of AOL to see if that would help).
> 
> In short, very pleased with current setup -no one likes change this was easier than most..... Thank you!


Bob 
give up on photobucket just upload you files directly from your computer. Hit the upload button below


----------



## permitchaser

Oh I'm still permitchaser


----------



## TSeck

Please change my user name to TSeck

THanks,


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## finbully

Seems okay to me. I think it is loading faster as others have said.


----------



## finbully

admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Chelsea Graham, Community Manager for Carbon Media Group.
> 
> By now you've seen the changes to Microskiff.com - we've migrated the forum to Xenforo software.
> 
> I know everyone is noticing different things not working. So, instead of creating new threads for each and every issue, let's place them in this thread.
> 
> As a notice: *Please clear your cache and cookies before trying to navigate the forum*. Your computer is likely still storing information from the old software, hence users seeing old pages/experiencing issues.
> 
> If your username is incorrect, please comment below with your correct username and it will be swapped.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your patience while we iron out the issues!


Please change my user name to finbully. Thanks.


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> just upload you files directly from


You can also post a pic by right clicking a pic, the select copy from the popup menu from the click.
Then insert the cursor where you want the pic to be and right click again and choose paste from the popup menu.
(the pics format must be allowed on the forum as a pic for this to work)
I've done this with jpeg photos...


----------



## Buffalo Bob

admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Chelsea Graham, Community Manager for Carbon Media Group.
> 
> By now you've seen the changes to Microskiff.com - we've migrated the forum to Xenforo software.
> 
> I know everyone is noticing different things not working. So, instead of creating new threads for each and every issue, let's place them in this thread.
> 
> As a notice: *Please clear your cache and cookies before trying to navigate the forum*. Your computer is likely still storing information from the old software, hence users seeing old pages/experiencing issues.
> 
> If your username is incorrect, please comment below with your correct username and it will be swapped.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your patience while we iron out the issues!


So, please help me out. I struggle w/ computer navigation set-up. Please advise where to go to to "clear-out cache & cookies". Thank you.


----------



## MSAdmin

This link should help you out. Clear your cache on your Windows Computer
-Philip


----------



## Buffalo Bob

MSAdmin said:


> This link should help you out. Clear your cache on your Windows Computer
> -Philip





MSAdmin said:


> This link should help you out. Clear your cache on your Windows Computer
> -Philip


Do you have a Link you could share for MacBook computers please?


----------



## MSAdmin

Buffalo Bob said:


> Do you have a Link you could share for MacBook computers please?


It will work the same on mac, if you are using safari you can use this link: Clear the history and cookies from Safari on your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch
-Philip


----------



## permitchaser

Why am I receiving alerts from every new post?


----------



## MSAdmin

permitchaser said:


> Why am I receiving alerts from every new post?


Give this FAQ a look and update your account settings.








FAQ







www.microskiff.com





A red dot on your avatar near the upper right-hand corner of the site, indicates that you have alerts or new conversations (private messages). When you click on your avatar you will see a number next to Alerts and/or Conversations indicating how many new ones you have. Click on each to view them.








You can adjust your settings for alerts by selecting Account Settings and then Preferences from the left side navigation on the new page.








Scroll down to “Receive a notification when someone…” and set your preferences.








For email alerts, scroll down to Content options and adjust your settings.








Make sure to click Save at the bottom if you make any changes.

Jeff


----------



## MSAdmin

Please ask any new questions in the section below:


https://www.microskiff.com/forums/site-help-and-suggestions.21/



Jeff


----------

